# Czech Open 2007



## pjk (Jul 14, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk won the Czech Open 2007 with an average in the final of 13.17 seconds. Mátyás Kuti finished second (14.58) and Joël van Noort finished third (15.15).
World records: Mátyás Kuti 3x3 blindfolded 54.83.
European records: Mátyás Kuti 5x5 1:52.63 (average).
Full results will follow on Sunday night after the second day of the competition.


----------



## sgowal (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats Erik... Amazing average!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 15, 2007)

Indeed! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, amazing average, Erik!

Mátyás, I knew it was only a matter of time before you'd get a sub-1-minute BLD solve in competition (considering you do it almost every week in the online competitions here). Nice to see you finally do it. That record might actually have a chance of standing for a little while (at least until you break it at World's).  Great 5x5 time too!

Congratulations to all!


----------



## pjk (Jul 15, 2007)

More World Records my Matyas:
Mátyás Kuti 3x3 blindfolded 54.83, 4x4 blindfolded 6:xx, 5x5 blindfolded 10:xx, 2x2 2.xx (single), Clock 7.xx (single) 8.83 (average), Grzegorz Luczyna Pyraminx 6.19 (average).


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 15, 2007)

That's insane... Congrats on the WRs, Matyas!


----------



## pjk (Jul 16, 2007)

Full results now available at:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CzechOpen2007


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 16, 2007)

I've been there. It was just an amazing competition, nearly everybody there has had some great personal success. I was joking around with Arnaud a lot, since both of us placed second behind Matyi in a Blindfold Event ("We gave you a tough fight, eh?") And it was amazing for Erik who was finally able to handle the pressure and to show what he really is capable of, even though he had some baaaad luck on 5x5 (popped at the last move at 1:45 or something) and Minx (did the LL on the last solve like 3 times). 
I'm very happy to have some good footage (BLD WR for example  ) but I feel like letting you wait with it for a few weeks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow - I also noticed Arnaud got a successful multiple BLD solve (2 cubes) - he's now ranked 7th in the world at that! Congratulations to Arnaud for that accomplishment as well.

Oh, and I guess I should also say congratulations to Mátyás for his 5 cubes at once BLD in less than 10 minutes.  (It's just insane!)


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 16, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow - I also noticed Arnaud got a successful multiple BLD solve (2 cubes) - he's now ranked 7th in the world at that! Congratulations to Arnaud for that accomplishment as well.



This is really funny if you consider that Arnaud never did a single Cube BLD successful at competition


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2007)

KJiptner said:


> This is really funny if you consider that Arnaud never did a single Cube BLD successful at competition



That's true - that hadn't occurred to me - and apparently he's had 7 total attempts in competitions! (9 if you count the DNSes.)

I guess Arnaud can claim, "I can only solve blindfold if I have to do more than 1 at a time. I can't handle just one." 

I suspect Arnaud is pretty disappointed overall with his performance, but I still think he should be pretty proud of his multiple blindfolded achievement. If it were me, that single result would make the whole tournament a success from my point of view.


----------



## pjk (Jul 16, 2007)

Looked like an awesome event. Kai, you have to post the vids  using the new embed feature ([*youtube]last part of youtube url[/*youtube*] - take out the stars of course).

Nice stats too. Congrats to all. Arnaud, you are amazing.


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2007)

Tx everyone it was a great event! 
Kai is right on the 5x5, I had 1:46/7 and then it popped :S
Thanks to matyi for letting me borrow his cube for this. I do have to say the 5x5 times of him were all done on my cube  
Matyi is crazy 
And Kai, I didn't do LL 3x, but I did the last 2 faces 2x


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 17, 2007)

Erik said:


> And Kai, I didn't do LL 3x, but I did the last 2 faces 2x



My Bad, sorry  Joel has that on tape so we can check. And I have your bad luck 5x5 solve on my cam. So shall we share this with the world?


----------



## Erik (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes that's ok, but cut out the 'restoring the pop' part 
Nah it's ok to post. Yes please post


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, multiple blindfolded was indeed the highlight of the tournament for me. It is probably the only event I will ever get a National Record and a top 10 place at. And yes, I really have a "100%" record for blindfolded, much like Mátyás 

Kai and I were discussing the following after he reached 2nd place on 3x3x3_bf:
1st = 54.83, 2nd = 3:50.29.
This means 1st place is 4.2 times faster than 2nd place.

Challenge: Was there ever an event during a competition where there was a bigger difference between 1st and 2nd place?

Answer: Probably not (but let us know if we are wrong), untill a couple of hours later. 5x5x5_bf: 1st = 10:05.16, 2nd = 1:15:41.90. Difference = 7.51 times faster. (and this is an alternative answer: 3x3x3_mbf: 1st = 9:31/5 = 1:54.20, 2nd = 26:20/2 = 13:10.00. Difference = 6.92)

5x5x5 was my biggest disappointment. I had pops (pieces out of puzzle) and sops (stickers of puzzle) just like in last weeks competition. And not reaching the 3x3x3_oh limit (45 limit, 45.43 time) was also unpleasant.

But personal bests on 2x2x2_avg, 3x3x3_fm (more about that later), magic, magic_avg (results are missing still), master magic, master magic_avg and square-1 were nice to get.


----------



## Rama (Jul 17, 2007)

Congratulations again on your record Arnaud, I will see you in the Lyon Open and the Polish Open(my mom also wants to go there, so I think we have to find different transportation).

I also want to thank Erik for lending me his Megaminx(got my PB there but I did not practise) and Ton for the Magic and Pyraminx. I did amazing with the 4x4 and 5x5 I am officially faster then unofficially 

Gilles and Matýas... why did no one of us sub 24 OH average there????

See you guys as soon as possible!!!


----------



## Erik (Jul 17, 2007)

And thanks to Rama for lending me his 3x3 turbo cube for speedsolve and OH and BLD


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 17, 2007)

We should all give Arnaud a lot of congratulations.

This week-end he set a 'nearly' World Record.

He is now the fastest one to have solves 2 cubes in a Multiple Blindfolded event in all competitions !!!

Congratulations Arnaud for this world class performance !!

PS: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 17, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I had pops (pieces out of puzzle) and sops (stickers of puzzle) just like in last weeks competition.



This reminds me of the discussion we had about the origin of the word pop. Look at this:
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/pop


----------



## pjk (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats Arnaud, indeed nicely done  Those ratios of first to second are pretty amazing. When do you guys think those WR's that Matyas set will be broken (if ever)?

The word "pop" is so vague... depends on the context it is within.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2007)

pjk said:


> Congrats Arnaud, indeed nicely done  Those ratios of first to second are pretty amazing. When do you guys think those WR's that Matyas set will be broken (if ever)?



Easy question to answer: October 5-7, at the World Championship, by Mátyás, of course.


----------



## pjk (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry, let me rephrase:
When do you guys think those WR's that Matyas set will be broken (if ever) by another person other than Matyas?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 17, 2007)

Maybe the 3x3 BLD by Rowe Hessler... Maybe big cube BLD by Chris Hardwick?

Regarding big cube BLD, Worlds will be a great competition to observe that event!


----------



## pjk (Jul 18, 2007)

Jon, are you going to Worlds?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 18, 2007)

I might, I don't know yet... :S


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 18, 2007)

The 3x3 BLD WR will be broken by me of course, didn't you see how close I was to Matyi?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for the kind words about my multiple blind. I actually "promised" Mátyás that I would break his 7/7 record in Lyon by doing 8/8 . I just found out that there is no multiple blind in Lyon though. Maybe we could organise one anyone during lunch? It would be so great to have the world record on multiple blind by doing 8/8 without having a single blindfolded time in competition 

But lets switch to the thing that is still eating me up: Fewest Moves!

Scramble: F' R2 D U F2 R2 D2 L R D R2 F D2 U R2 F L2 R F' U2 L' R' F R D U2 F2 L' F' D2 U' R2 B2 R2 F U' F D2 U F L D2 U' L2 B' (45 moves)

I found a great beginning of building a 2x2x3 block in 8 moves:
x' y2 B' L B' U' R' B' L2 F2
And than I continued with finishing the cross and another pair in 4 more moves:
x' y2 U2 F U F

That means that in 12 moves F2L is done except for 1 pair! (pretty good for a keyhole solver right )

After this beginning I couldn't find anything interesting to finish, so I needed 47 moves in total to finish with a 3 look last layer which is just ridiculously bad 

Can anyone find a very good solution that uses this first 8/12 moves?


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 18, 2007)

And if someone is interested in seeing the worst FM solution ever done in a competition, here it is:

Opposite crosses + middle layer orientation:
R' F' D' F L D2 L' D' F' D F

Corner orientation :
F' L' B L F L' B' L 
R D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R

2x2:
R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' F2
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' D

Edges:
F2 L R' D2 L' R
D2 B2 D2 B2 D2 B2
R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2

Total: 75 moves


----------



## Erik (Jul 18, 2007)

Matyi is not going to break his own WR's in a next competition I think, and to be honest: what's the use? He will train for other events to set WR's in probably.

My fewest moves solution was very childishly easy btw: 
U2LUD2L2 2x2x2 block.
F'R'F' make 2 edges + another pair.
U2R'UR2U2B'R'B solve 2 pairs.
y' U'RU2R'U RUR'U'RU'R' last pair plus easy OLL skip.
y' M2uM2D'M'S2M, shortest HTM Z perm I know. (edit: I just found out 12 HTM is the shortest Z possible  )
40 moves.

Too bad Arnaud didn't find anything else after his crazy 8 move 2x3x3 block and then 12 move F2L - a pair. Joel had quite a nice solution, but....


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Jul 18, 2007)

Erik said:


> Joel had quite a nice solution, but....


...but lucky.


----------



## Erik (Jul 18, 2007)

'slightly'


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 18, 2007)

Full results (including magic) can be found here: http://czechopen.net/results/results_en.php?id_turnaje=33


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 18, 2007)

Erik said:


> Too bad Arnaud didn't find anything else after his crazy 8 move 2x3x3 block and then 12 move F2L - a pair.


 
I might be good, but a 2x3x3 block (full F2L) in 8 moves is to much for me  I think you mean a 2x2x3 block


----------



## joey (Jul 18, 2007)

Erik said:


> 'slightly'



Do you know his continuation? I would be interested to look.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2007)

Erik said:


> Matyi is not going to break his own WR's in a next competition I think, and to be honest: what's the use? He will train for other events to set WR's in probably.



I still think he'll at least break a couple of them. His 3x3x3 BLD world record is really about his average, based on his performance in the online competition here. (Amazing to think that's his average!) And he actually got a 5:10 in one of the online competitions on the 4x4x4 BLD, so there's a lot of room for possible improvement there, even if he doesn't practice. His scramble on the 4x4x4 world record was probably an unlucky scramble. (Can you imagine?)

And there's the matter of him being on his home turf - surely home field advantage is worth something?


----------



## Erik (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm well, it wasn't really a hard scramble


----------



## pjk (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, lets ask him.... hey Matyas, will you break your BLD WR's again at Worlds?

My guess is yes, he will shatter them, along with many other WR's. It is funny that he holds the WR is every BLD event.... quite amazing.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 18, 2007)

and now he is turning to OH cubing ;-(


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Jul 18, 2007)

Gilles!
Of course. OH is funny, and i have no WRs in this category.


----------



## Erik (Jul 18, 2007)

Check out some photo's: http://www.speedcubing.ch/Czech Open/Czech Open 2007.htm
And some vids: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/hetyja
which has: Arnaud van Galen on magic, Martin Zahradnik on sq-1, Erik Akkersidjk on 4x4, Jan Hetych on 3x3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exil5ULTH-U 5x5 BLD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwMphhNC0cQ 4x4 BLD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce5mmuV_U2Y megaminx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtwhrAFeKJw Rama Temmink OH


----------



## Rama (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtwhrAFeKJw

Dutch record OH.


----------



## pjk (Jul 19, 2007)

Where are the other WR videos?


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 19, 2007)

i'm sorry i can't get the BLD WR from my cam since i can't find the recharger anymore, i'll be at home in a week and hopefully it is there, if i can't find it ...it might take a while.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello,

I justs finished my report about the Czech Open 2007.
It can be found here : http://www.gillesvdp.com/cube/index.php/2007/07/21/2-czech-open-2007

Hope you like it!
Feel free to leave comments. 
Gilles


----------



## pjk (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice report Gilles, seemed like a very nice competition.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks.

I just added this line: "Finally I just would like to mention that a special TV crew came all the way from Japan just to film the OH event. That was pretty nice. "


----------



## Rama (Jul 22, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just added this line: "Finally I just would like to mention that a special TV crew came all the way from Japan just to film the OH event. That was pretty nice. "



Josef told me that at the Céz Open there where 8 Japanese games there and the Japanese tv crew came for the Rubik's OH event 

I also liked it when the Czech national tv came to film us(Mátyás, Gilles and me) racing One Handed. 

Great Report Gilles, I'll hope to make an website as soon as possible also to make reports.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 22, 2007)

Matyas Kuti - Czech Open 2007 - 3x3x3


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 22, 2007)

Rama said:


> Josef told me that at the Céz Open there where 8 Japanese games there and the Japanese tv crew came for the Rubik's OH event
> 
> I also liked it when the Czech national tv came to film us(Mátyás, Gilles and me) racing One Handed.
> 
> Great Report Gilles, I'll hope to make an website as soon as possible also to make reports.



Thanks. 
I had also realized I had forgotten to talk about the Czech TV and how you **%# me on Czech television. 
I will fix this soon.

Thanks again !


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 23, 2007)

Fiwed my report AND posted some pictures 
http://www.gillesvdp.com/cube/index.php/2007/07/23/3-czech-open-2007-pictures

Hope you like it 
Gilles


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 24, 2007)

Cool! I wish I was there.


----------



## Rama (Jul 24, 2007)

http://cubemania.profitux.cz/rubikova-kostka/czech-open-2007.html

I googled a bit, it is in Czech, but the pictures are nice.

Edit: I like my Megaminx solve, my PB, I talked with the judge a few times during the solve and looked at the timer twenty times and Erik caled my name me clling him back... ah, the nicest and most relaxed solve I ever had in a competition


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 24, 2007)

On some podium pictures, I look happier than the ones who have a higher place than I have.


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Arnaud, there is a picture of the lesson in edge-pairing you gave me


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 24, 2007)

About half of my pictures include me explaining something to someone. Why does everyone keep listening to what I say?


----------



## Rama (Jul 24, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> On some podium pictures, I look happier than the ones who have a higher place than I have.



Don't worry Gilles I was/still am happy, I also have a pic were I smile


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 24, 2007)

Check this one Rama: http://www.gillesvdp.com/cube/index.php/2007/07/21/2-czech-open-2007?cos=1#c10


----------



## pjk (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joël (Aug 9, 2007)

Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:


> ...but lucky.



Getting lucky is not a crime!


----------



## Erik (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok, lemme confess something. The first solve of the first round 3x3 was a very bad solve but I had a PLL skip


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 10, 2007)

How does everyone get PLL skips so much in competition? I barely ever get them at all.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 10, 2007)

Erik is not that lucky, he did not have a last layer skip in a competition yet !


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe the chances of getting a PLL skip are 1/72 if you use regular OLL/PLL and 1/12 if you used F2L+edge control/COLL. That means that if there are 3 rounds of 5 solves each you have about a 15/72=20% chance of getting a PLL skip for regular PLL-skip.

This math is pretty rough (if you use F2L+EC/COLL your chance of having a PLL skip is not 15/12) but gives a good estimation


----------



## Rama (Aug 10, 2007)

I only dream of getting a skip at the 2x2, it is funny to get a skip


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 10, 2007)

If I solved the cube 30 times, everyday since January, that would be about 7000 solves. I've only had about 6 PLL skips in my life. I really don't see how a PLL skip comes 1/72 times. :/


----------



## Erik (Aug 10, 2007)

I do have had quite some 3x3 solves in competition now so it's not that strange that I get a skip now. And since I know some extra stuff the probability for me to do the LL in 1 algorithm is a bit higher too


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, what a coincidence. I just got my new PB with a PLL skip, on my first solve today. 20.21, but it's a lucky solve so I won't really count it. 

EDIT: Wtf? Another PLL skip in the same 12 solves? Well, what are the chances. 18.54 btw.


----------



## joey (Aug 11, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> If I solved the cube 30 times, everyday since January, that would be about 7000 solves. I've only had about 6 PLL skips in my life. I really don't see how a PLL skip comes 1/72 times. :/


 Remeber that it is 1/72 chance for each solve on an induviual basis. So the total number of solves is irrelevant.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 11, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Wow, what a coincidence. I just got my new PB with a PLL skip, on my first solve today. 20.21, but it's a lucky solve so I won't really count it.
> 
> EDIT: Wtf? Another PLL skip in the same 12 solves? Well, what are the chances. 18.54 btw.



That reminds me, what is the probability of getting 2 PLL skips in the same average of 5 ? (and in a competition moreover )


----------



## fw (Aug 11, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> That reminds me, what is the probability of getting 2 PLL skips in the same average of 5 ? (and in a competition moreover )



I think this can be modelled with a binomial distribution..

The probability is: (n over k) p^k (1-p)^(n-k)

where:
n is the number of solves (5)
k is the number of successes (2)
p is the probability of success (1/72 if Arnaud is right)
1-p is of course the probability of no success (71/72 if Arnaud is right)

which makes:
10 * (1/72)^2 * (71/72)^(5-2) =~ 1.8497 * 10^(-3)

which is about 0.185%.. This is the probability of getting EXACTLY 2 PLL skips (2 skips, 3 "non-skips").. Actually, you would have to add the one for 3 skips, 4 skips and even 5 skips to get the probability of "at least 2 skips"..

Hope this is right... Please correct me if I am wrong

EDIT: about 0.1876% for "at least 2 skips"


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 11, 2007)

So assuming there is only one average of 5 per competition, this should happen again in 540 competitions ! 


Thanks a lot


----------

